# Ronda Rousey Vows To Choke Sarah Kaufman Until She Is Dead



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

> *"Sarah Kaufman should be thanking her lucky stars that MMA is properly regulated in California. I respect her so much that I'm not taking any chances: If i get her in an armbar I'm going to try and rip it off and throw it at her corner, if I get her in a choke I'm going to hold it until she's actually dead. And if I get a knockout I'm going to actually try and pound her face into the ground. She's relying on the competence of the California athletic commission to walk out of that cage alive. That has nothing to do with whether I like her or respect her, she seems like a nice chick, but I go into every fight like my little sister's life is depending on it. And in that kind of situation, no one can ever beat me."*
> 
> So much for Ronda Rousey keeping it classy. The Strikeforce 135-pound champion went off on a blood-thirsty tirade earlier today (Aug. 16, 2012), during the pre-fight press conference to promote her fight this weekend (Sat., Aug. 18, 2012) against Sarah Kaufman on Showtime. "Rowdy" threatened bodily harm and even death upon her opponent if the referee in charge of the action is not competent (and quick) enough to keep Kaufman safe should she find herself in a dangerous situation. Fighting words, for sure, and likely just a sensational way to sell a fight, but mincing "death" and mixed martial arts (MMA) innuendos typically go over like the Hindenburg with Zuffa brass. Just ask Frank Mir, who got spanked and then fired from his job as a World Extreme Cagefighting (WEC) announcer when he expressed his desire break Brock Lesnar's neck and make him the first in-cage Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) casualty. But, perhaps it's different for girls. Most things, unfortunately, are in life and sport, for better or worse. Let's just hope it's not the same referee who let Pat Curran nearly kill Joe Warren earlier this year under the Bellator banner. That was scary.


Source - *MMAmania*

Wow, what a quote! She makes women's MMA so interesting.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Imagine Jon Jones or Bisping had said something like that.


The Haterz would be jumping all over this right now!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Imagine Jon Jones or Bisping had said something like that.
> 
> 
> The Haterz would be jumping all over this right now!


Remember when Mir said he wanted Brock to die of octagon related injuries? Yeah...I guess tits help avoid haters.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Context. 

Rousey knows she won't actually kill Sarah as the ref will intervine. She is just using it to word how hard she will be fighting on the night, and she won't let up until the ref pulls her off to insure victory.

Mir was just being a dick.

That's how I viewed it anyways. Could be the tits.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

People when they see the boobs and other stuff that she has been posing since she won the belt FORGET EVERYTHING. They become like ZOMBIES who just obey anything said to them!!!

She has got so COCKY, that I really wish some woman gets her f*****ing ASS kicked.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

She definitely has a fighter's spirit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Imagine Jon Jones or Bisping had said something like that.
> 
> 
> The Haterz would be jumping all over this right now!


Exactly what I was thinking.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I was just getting to like Ronda...but that is a real shitty thing to say.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

this is the exact reason Rousey is the face of and is the first name you think of when Womens MMA is mentioned.
And I for one am a fan


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

The boys have said similar things: Mir's comment about killing Brock, Bisping calling Jorge a ***. I think she is taking a page out of the Diaz's book and trying to fire herself up while selling tickets...too bad she waited till now to do it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

But in all honesty, I'm going to let Bill Maher say what I said about it every time someone has said soemthing like this. This is MMA folks...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bah its hype but I would rather fighter's stay away from speaking of causing death intentionally, lol.

I think Ronda can be beat but IMO it will be in the stand-up or by some pedhead like Cyborg.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree that Ronda shouldn't be making statements like this at all. But personally I think she can actually beat Cyborg if she pulls her on the ground quick enough. However, that would be a ways off.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> *Anderson Silva*: "What I'm going to do inside the Octagon is something that's going to change the image of the sport," Silva said. "I'm going to make sure every one of his teeth are broken, his arms are broken, his legs are broken.
> 
> "He's not going to be able to walk out of the Octagon by himself. I can guarantee that."


...

Too bad Rousey didn't quote Silva word-for-word to make it plainly obvious she's marketing / hyping -- the fight / card.

.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

This crosses the line imo and is not a good image for the sport.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Tits? What tits?


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Ronda's new found stardom is getting to her head. No I'm not bashing her but I do think she shouldn't of said that. To people like us, we know she's not really gonna try and kill her and not let go when the ref pulls her off, she's just really confident. To people who don't like mma the way we do would take that as an "oh typical low life all she wants to do is hurt people" And thats gonna make the sport look bad


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Strikeforce is on a decline. Fighters in the organization have a hard time finding sponsors, etc. 

I'm sure there's pressure on Rousey to market the fight, build hype and try to convince people Strikeforce is relevent. Not just for herself but for everyone else that fights in SF.

Its pretty obvious Rousey doesn't hate Kaufman and has no reason to want to choke Kaufman until she dies or whatever..

Its just Rousey trying to market strikeforce and make it somewhat relevent to gain interest and make it easier for fighters to find sponsors, etc.

She's just trying to put strikeforce on the map & if some empty words and threats will do that, why not? That's all it is. Marketing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I do agree that Strikeforce is on the decline but I'm not sure fighters have problems getting sponsors. A fighter will get sponsors based on their fighting skills and not on the promotion they fight for. She maybe marketing Strikforce but she is concentrating on fighting.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Tits? What tits?







4:27-4:48
P.s not calling anyone an idiot, just found this video funny


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

I first heard about this in a tweet from Schiavello and thought it was completely innappropiate and bad for the sport.

But seeing the full quote has rectified things a bit for me, she never said she wanted Kaufman to die or even be injured. In this case context is key.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

True she is getting a little overhyped and should probably watch what she says. However, she is still bringing the sport back to a good point. Can you think of when Gina was this hyped?


----------

